# Sexualization of Animal Crossing



## Fennec

I consider myself fairly open-minded, but to me, Animal Crossing has always been a great place to escape the pressures of modern life and just be a kid again. One of these pressures that I'm happy I can avoid here is the pressure to be good looking and attract others. I'm not saying that my desires to be with someone are not partially mine, but I do feel like there's a certain pressure to be with someone. I'm 19 and I know I'm young, but sometimes I kind of feel like an old maid.

Animal Crossing is great because I don't have to worry sexual pressures while I'm researching or playing it. There is not a single romantic aspect in that game and it's kind of nice.

However, when I stumble onto sexualized Animal Crossing art, it really bothers me. I know the whole rule 34 thing, but I just wasn't expecting it. I accidentally stumbled upon a picture on Shizue with her undies showing in tumblr and it just felt very wrong.

Are you guys okay with stuff like that? Why or why not?


----------



## DaisyCrossing

I think I know which picture you're talking about. I actually thought it was more cute than sexual. Regardless yeah I'm just really not into sexualized Animal Crossing. I'm just not attracted to the characters and I always viewed the series as "innocent".


----------



## Jake

Doesn't really bother me that much.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

If a little furry post makes you so uneasy you really shouldn't be on the internet. Also when you said There is not a single romantic aspect in that game and it's kind of nice." Theres tons of video games with no focus on relationships or love.


----------



## Dustbunnii

It's not really my thing. If other people are into it, then I guess that's alright. As long as they aren't showing me their favorite r34 pics against my will, I'm alright with it. 
I remember playing the GC version becoming very attached to certain characters, but I was also very lonely and depressed :|

Being on the internet, it is impossible to avoid rule 34, as you probably know. I've become pretty desensitized to it over the years and don't find it surprising in the slightest when I run across pics like that. I might find them completely repulsive, but I'm not surprised.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I saw some disturbing Animal Crossing pictures on Tumblr a couple months ago. It is a bit creepy that people feel the need to create stuff like that, but there's not much we can do about it.

I do think it's incredibly rude to tell someone "you shouldn't be on the internet" though.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I saw those pictures too and i thought it was gross because it was an animal. And yah Animal Crossing makes me feel like a kid again. It's like an escape from reality.


----------



## DaisyCrossing

I think we can be thankful it's not a huge part of the fandom though. It could be like MLP where there's a huge group that just...turns them into...sex lesbian ponies and hgfd


----------



## AmenFashion

I mean... whatever floats their boat.
I don't see the sexual appeal in animals wearing underwear... but whatever, lol.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

jvgsjeff said:


> I saw some disturbing Animal Crossing pictures on Tumblr a couple months ago. It is a bit creepy that people feel the need to create stuff like that, but there's not much we can do about it.
> 
> I do think it's incredibly rude to tell someone "you shouldn't be on the internet" though.


lol

@Justin oh boo

@Dustbunnii I actually don't come across any r34 on my time on the internet. I suppose its unfortunate that you do. What I have seen in the past never bothered me. I just don't focus on it.


----------



## toshiwoshi

Well that's what you can expect from parts of tumblr, there is always going to be stuff like that in every fandom on tumblr. Blogs who post sexual stuff tend to be more popular for obvious reasons.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

toshiwoshi said:


> Well that's what you can expect from parts of tumblr, there is always going to be stuff like that in every fandom on tumblr. Blogs who post sexual stuff tend to be more popular for obvious reasons.



I don't use tumblr I find it stupid.


----------



## Juicebox

That's just one of those things that's going to be everywhere regardless of where you look. I'm not into it, but we don't have any right to tell someone what's okay to draw, and what isn't. Plus, a ton of kids series get r34 treatment, Animal Crossing isn't unique. Look at Harvest Moon, Pokemon, even My Little Pony.


----------



## toshiwoshi

Garrett x50 cal said:


> I don't use tumblr I find it stupid.


depends on how and what you use it for


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

toshiwoshi said:


> depends on how and what you use it for



I just don't care about seeing "funny pics" or "cool" "facts." Thats just me though.


----------



## BellGreen

If you think this thread makes people uncomfortable, why bother making the thread?


----------



## Fennec

BellBringerGreen, I made the thread to ask what other people had run into these sort of things and if it made them uncomfortable. Do you believe that is not a legitimate discussion topic?


----------



## Officer Berri

Doesn't really make me uncomfortable. Since I'm on the internet all the time, I pretty much expect to accidentally find things like this. It's no different than the sexualization of a character like Princess Peach. Sure, it might be weird to think of them in this way (especially since they're in games popular with the younger set), but to each their own, I suppose.


----------



## crystal_skull

I haven't seen any pictures like that nor do I want to but the fact that somebody likes that and creates a picture like that is really wrong in my opinion but if thats what there into..lol


----------



## Kaiaa

Sweetie, I'm 20 and am an old maid as well lol There are a lot of things on the internet that would bother me because I think they are truly discussing but thats why I don't go looking for them or purposely remain oblivious to them. The girl in my avatar is Nagisa Furukawa and one time I tried searching her up and got a lot....a lot of um...yeah, you know what I'm talking about and yes it bothered me but it's the internet. People are going to have their...interests...and although we may think it's wrong there is nothing we can do about it but move on. Everyone is entitled to their own interests.

Even when you type in something innocent in the search bar you have to be prepared for rule 34. Try putting safe search on if its not already on. It may not protect you from everything it will protect you a lot.


----------



## Fennec

Yeah, I've just been blocking the tumblrs that regularly post anything that bothers me. It's pretty effective. 

But I do wonder what kind of psychological research there is into the whole R34 phenomenon. I would just like to see what they can come up with. Perhaps it's more normal than I'd expect. Heck, Japan has had tentacle fetishes for over 100 years.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Fennec said:


> Yeah, I've just been blocking the tumblrs that regularly post anything that bothers me. It's pretty effective.
> 
> But I do wonder what kind of psychological research there is into the whole R34 phenomenon. I would just like to see what they can come up with. Perhaps it's more normal than I'd expect. Heck, Japan has had tentacle fetishes for over 100 years.



I don't think R34 is as deep and complexing as you're making it seem. Some people just enjoy looking at hentai or other anime "porn"


----------



## Fennec

And yet psychologists and nueroscientists find it worth studying. There is science and psychology behind almost everything in life. If you'd like to learn more about this, I'd advise checking out the program Radiolab. It has programs about pretty much everything in life.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Fennec said:


> And yet psychologists and nueroscientists find it worth studying. There is science and psychology behind almost everything in life. If you'd like to learn more about this, I'd advise checking out the program Radiolab. It has programs about pretty much everything in life.




You can over analyze anything. Sure there may be some reason to why some people find it attractive but the bottom line is they find it arousing to view. I appreciate your links but I'm not interested.


----------



## Juicebox

As weird as it seems, some people draw porn for the sake of trolling. Drawing something disgusting and offensive and posting it is a good way to get angry responses out of people.


----------



## Catarsi Sol

It really doesn't shock me... (Nothing really does anymore.)

I don't think it's the worst thing that can happen with Animal Crossing, really. But I will agree, there is a psychological aspect behind stuff like this. Everyone's into something, no matter how weird it may be to someone. I mean, like the rule goes: "If it exists, there's porn of it; if there isn't, porn will be made of it." Personally? I don't know if that's just sad or funny. If you don't like it, just steer clear of it. If it's unavoidable, just use some good ol'-fashioned mind bleach.

I personally don't like seeing it in art form, unless the style is drastically different from the standard Animal Crossing style... Though that doesn't stop my husbear and I from coming up with silly headcanons for some characters. X3


----------



## Mary

I have become fairly immune to offensive drawings, but I still am a teeny bit intrigued by those drawings. They make me wonder what ever could have caused a person to think that way about such an innocent game. When my BFF saw Sable say "hump day"...


----------



## oath2order

This shouldn't surprise me. Yet it does.


----------



## Hamusuta

It doesn't really bother me to be honest.

But I do agree with you about the 'escape from reality' aspect you were going for


----------



## XTheLancerX

I dont like it because AC makes me feel like im in my earlier childhood when I was like 7 or 8 and didn't think about the harsh realities of growing older and just other things like that. AC is like a good dream you can have any time. Nostalgic, calming, ect..


----------



## Nami

Eh.. Shocked? No. Disgusted? You bet. Things like this led to rule 34, and I find it pretty sad that people turn something as natural as sexual desires into such abominations. The Internet can really suck sometimes, haha.


----------



## gorgonara

Dun' even phase me yo.

I've seem some stuff in my time, and i'm p much okay with whatever people are into.


----------



## Lurrdoc

I'll be honest. Isabelle is the only one I'd actually like nsfw artwork of. Honestly. Anyone else and to me it just seems weird. Everyone practically wants to marry her, rofl. I mean.. yeah. I'll see myself out. Unpopular opinion.


----------



## CytricAcid

Sometimes I wish I could escape to a fandom or community without any sexualization for once.... animal crossing is close, but i don't think it's possible. idk, i'm just tired of all the sexualization :/ i'm ok with other people being into what they want, but I wish it weren't so... publicized?


----------



## salarian

I feel like people should have the right to creatively express themselves.  If they're not hurting anyone, then it's all fine with me.  I don't really think panty shots of a fictional character is that big of a deal, to be honest.


----------



## Redlatios

Well, i don't have anything against it, but it really annoys me when im looking for cute AC art and i see a sexualized isabelle ._.


----------



## Niya

I was looking for a picture of Goldie earlier and I came across a very explicit one with her legs spread wide and a bunch of...uh, male parts in her face.. ._.

I wouldn't say I have anything against how people decide to picture things, but I was pretty disturbed by that.


----------



## lovelikeacomicbook

It's not too bothersome for me. I've only seen some references towards Isabelle but they've all been more towards the "Notice me, senpai!" route, which is more cute and innocent.


----------



## kcrojas777

I think I would have to see what you are referring to...so I am not sure exactly what the context is. Are we sure that these pictures were not for comedic sense? My thing is, people are into what they are into. One person may ridicule you for actually playing this game the same way you would ridicule them for making whatever said photos for whatever reason they do. That is my opinion. It is what it is, avoid posts and pictures like that. If they pop up without your willing to view them, that is sort of the dangers of the internet unfortunately. Maybe you can look for a flag button or something if it is on a site that would deem it inappropriate.


----------



## Wondrous

CytricAcid said:


> Sometimes I wish I could escape to a fandom or community without any sexualization for once.... animal crossing is close, but i don't think it's possible. idk, i'm just tired of all the sexualization :/ i'm ok with other people being into what they want, but I wish it weren't so... publicized?



this. :/ completely. 

like Redlatios said too, i don't have anything against it, everyone likes and dislikes different things.. but it is insanely annoying to find sexualized pictures when i search up 'cute isabelle acnl', when my little brother happens to walk by.  e-e

it's just not my cup of tea. at *all*. lol.


----------



## Gizmodo

Idk i find it disturbing, i understand hentai to a certain extent, even though i actively avoid it, and cant see how people would be attracted to it :s but sexualised animals is just going too far, and anything to do with animals in a sexualised way is typically taboo anyway

Tbf i dont even understand those who want Isabelle to be their wife etc, i find that abit weird too :s
But each to their own, i wont judge, plenty of things i like that people would find weird


----------



## Forever_Alex_

Doesn't really bother me so much and yea I agree great place to escape too. I'm 16 going on 17 don't really feel pressured to be with anyone.


----------



## MadCake

I'm 11, So I don't go on image galleries much.
But I saw a picture of the Dobutsu No Mori cast(Ai, Rosie and Margie) with the wind blowing.. And their panties showing.. And Ai didn't have that much covering, But it still blocked THAT place.. O_e.
I'm overall disgusted at these people. I was doing a paper on Furries (The normal ones who just draw Anthro), and 90% of the pictures I found in the gallery had very little or NO clothes on.. It was disturbing, And at my age, SHOCKING.
Overall, I wish these people would leave My Little Pony and animal crossing alone.


----------



## Jaymes Keller

After a while, you tend to switch off from it..unless, of course, there's something very..well, let's just say "disturbing". My only question is "Why?"

It proves the maxim "If it exists..." I kinda wish it didn't, but, that's other people for you.


----------



## Burumun

After being in the Brony fandom for a while, I think I'm just sort of... immune to sexualization of any game or cartoon characters that were originally designed to appeal to a younger audience. Some of the pictures I do actually like, mostly for the style/art, and I do follow some NSFW artists on sites like Tumblr. If you want to avoid that kind of stuff, just download something like TumblrSavior and blacklist #nsfw, put SafeSearch on, etc. and be done with it.


----------



## Caucas

I know what picture you are talking about I didn't find it sexual in anyway at all more cute than anything, Animal Crossing has always been innocent. Maybe your just thinking the wrong way lol


----------



## Riesz

It doesn't bother me per se, but I am a bit disappointed (not surprised) it exists.  

To me this is such a light-hearted, innocent, cute game and adding sexual elements is completely unnecessary.


----------



## ghostytrickster

i just kind of avoid it. i wouldn't be happy or change my kinks if someone said they didn't like them so i can't really expect someone else to change their kinks or be happy with me if i started saying things too. as long as it never progresses to anything with actual animals i dont really see a problem as long as i dont have to be forced to stare at it either.


----------



## Corduroy

since i used to be _really_ into my little pony a few months ago, i kinda got used to the whole r34 thing because its so popular in that fandom. the animal crossing art that is inappropriate really isn't much of a bother to me since i don't see it as often when i go on animal crossing tumblrs and what-not.

if someone is into creating that kind of art, i don't mind since i have the choice exit the website or page that is showing the picture to me at any time.


----------



## beebs

I don't care for it, but it doesn't particularly bother me. Maybe I've just browsed too many deviantart/danbooru/whatever image dump sites. I'm pretty desensitized at this point.


----------



## Mixxi

I was going to say 'Ah, it's not my thing but each to their own. It's only cartoons so it's not really hurting people.' until I saw this post:





MadCake said:


> I'm 11, So I don't go on image galleries much.
> But I saw a picture of the Dobutsu No Mori cast(Ai, Rosie and Margie) with the wind blowing.. And their panties showing.. And Ai didn't have that much covering, But it still blocked THAT place.. O_e.
> I'm overall disgusted at these people. I was doing a paper on Furries (The normal ones who just draw Anthro), and 90% of the pictures I found in the gallery had very little or NO clothes on.. It was disturbing, And at my age, SHOCKING.
> Overall, I wish these people would leave My Little Pony and animal crossing alone.




I'm 22 so it doesn't shock me, but really it shouldn't be *so* accessible that 11 year olds can accidentally stumble upon it.


----------



## Corduroy

Mixxi said:


> I'm 22 so it doesn't shock me, but really it shouldn't be *so* accessible that 11 year olds can accidentally stumble upon it.



the thing is, no matter what fandom you are a part of, these type of images will be leaked out. about 3 or 4 years ago, i remember being and 3rd grade and playing this online game called FooPets (a site mainly for 13+, but younger kids were allowed) and spammers would _*constantly*_ post inappropriate pictures all over the forum and the stupid moderators did

n o t h i n g.

even though that was just on that one site, the internet is a place where anyone can go - including twisted people who don't have common sense when posting photos on child sites. :c


----------



## Caius




----------



## jmeleigh23

I actually wasn't aware of that...creepy, I think. I saw pictures like that for Pokemon once and it actually made me feel sick. Probably because I associate it with my childhood and you don't really want to (usually) relate childhood and sex..just my opinion.


----------



## Carol_tama

jmeleigh23, there are like TONS of porn and other stuff like this about pokemon in the Internet, especially on 4chan. 

But, well, I find it very disturbing as I've always thought about AC as sth pure, innocent and related with childhood and I like it this way. So, yes - sexualizing AC (and pokemon) bothers me a lot. xd


----------



## Azzurro

It bothers me when I see it, but if I don't look for it, I won't be bothered. 

But my opinion on the matter is.. I think it's insanely disgusting. It's an innocent, charming game. How pixels can be attractive to someone is beyond me. But there's nothing anyone can do. 

People, including myself, like weird things sometimes. I guess I shouldn't be judging.. But.. Jeez, man. .-.


----------



## ForestRabbit

Yeah, I know what you mean. Certain poses can be pretty suggestive. I don't mind when I encounter cheesecake photos of Dita Von Teese, Betty Paige, or some other pin up models on tumblr. However, I would scroll down real quick when my more favorite innocent type of media gets turn into provocative art shows up my page-- I just pretend that it wasn't there. lol.


----------



## Hina

I'm generally against sexualization of anything, Animal crossing being no exeption. There is already enough sexual material on the internet without that belonging to any kind of series that doesn't try to be sexual. Why not stick to that? Why do you need more? I don't think I'll ever understand or agree with it.
But no. it doesn't disturb me at all, I guess it only annoys me a bit that those dirty creeps can't keep their hands of anything...


----------



## Leanne

Maybe I am a bit a young to comment on this, but I grew up with two oldest brothers, and like they used to say...

"There's porn of everything on the internet."

I think it's called "Rule 34"?

It's not something I'd watch personally, but to each its own ^^;.


----------



## Sleepy

This does bother me a bit. It is Animal Crossing :_: I mean, we can't control the internet. I've never actually seen any of this, but I have heard that it does exist. Which is scary.

To be honest, I suspect people make it just for the shock value of corrupting something so pure. It is almost a mocking parody. Clearly not a tasteful one. I don't think people have genuine interests in an _adult_ version of animal crossing.


----------



## puppy

i am not bothered by it in the least
i just like to see good art


----------



## Midoriya

It's the internet, what did you expect?  Everything's going to be sunshine and rainbows?  I hate to say it because I use technology so much, but technology can sometimes be a root of evil just like money.  It turns good people bad by inflicting temptation on them.  I'll be honest though.  Sometimes temptation has defeated me, and in return my integrity goes lower.  We've all sinned over something like this or something else.  Nobody is perfect.  But whenever the thought pops into my head I resist.  I resist with all my damn might, and heck, if it closes in, I punch it in the face, and get a sprint lead away from it.  In jesus' time, there was still a lot of sin in the world.  The internet has basically just multiplied that, and partially destroyed original communication as we used to know it.  The only thing we can do is resist like I said above, and struggle to be better than it.  I agree it's completely disgusting, and, if you think about it, people don't experience nearly as much of it in real life than as they do on the internet.


----------



## Bones

Yeah.. it's the internet. There's plenty of things - both good and bad - on here. That's just how things work.

Does that mean that I'm okay with that sort of thing, however? Well, I'm about as okay with it as I am okay with child porn. But, of course, our opinion doesn't mean jack-squat on the internet; sick things will be posted whether people like it or not.


----------



## Midoriya

Bones said:


> Yeah.. it's the internet. There's plenty of things - both good and bad - on here. That's just how things work.
> 
> Does that mean that I'm okay with that sort of thing, however? Well, I'm about as okay with it as I am okay with child porn. But, of course, our opinion doesn't mean jack-squat on the internet; sick things will be posted whether people like it or not.



Exactly


EDIT: @Zr:  Lol, spiderman pic


----------



## Seravee

Don't care for it but also don't care if others do.  Like others posted before me, it's the internet - people can be pretty messed up but there's nothing that can be done about it so whatever.


----------



## BronzeElf

Kinda disturbs me too but, whatever


----------



## kcrojas777

Mary said:


> I have become fairly immune to offensive drawings, but I still am a teeny bit intrigued by those drawings. They make me wonder what ever could have caused a person to think that way about such an innocent game. When my BFF saw Sable say "hump day"...



You know that hump day refers to Wednesday being the "hump" to get over for the week right? They say it is downhill from there. So whoever took that the wrong way may need to look into their own mind for the filth lol.


----------



## beffa

I don't care but it made me cringe seeing Ankha and someone else riding a flipping strap-on before... creepy.


----------



## Ponycorpse

It's literally 10000% to be expected really
Doesn't bother me at all really; its not hurting anyone.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

I don't care if others want to draw that stuff or share it (they are pixels, not real animals), but I do wish it was harder to find.


----------



## kyubey

People who grew up with Animal Crossing usually want to take it with them later in life, and sometimes that includes using it as a sexual outlet. I don't really care about it, it's naturally expected with anything that's used by millions. 

One thing that does bother me though, is the really weird animals. e-e Like, an elephant or hamster in a compromising position. Very weird for me so I avoid those, but I completely understand people sexualizing the game, even if it is "taboo." To each their own, and if it's not your cup of tea, doesn't mean you wont be offered it, just don't drink from it.


----------



## Golda Hair of Lightning

Rule 34.. anyone?


----------



## Dembonez19

It's _gonna_ happen regardless of the game. Besides the NPCs, I've seen plenty of sexualized pictures of Fauna, Julian, Colton, Tiffany, and Phoebe running amok. It's to be expected though, like it or not.


----------



## Carol_tama

I hate rule 34 but, well, it IS true.
I try to avoid sexualized pics from acnl tho, it just feels wrong to me.


----------



## irisubunny

Carol_tama said:


> I hate rule 34 but, well, it IS true.
> I try to avoid sexualized pics from acnl tho, it just feels wrong to me.



wait wait wait
wtf is rule 34


----------



## kurisu

missbunnehful said:


> wait wait wait
> wtf is rule 34


http://knowyourmeme.com/photos/30662-rules-of-the-internet


----------



## Aloha

That's just life :/ You give people an anime,and they ship a bunch of characters...


----------



## Carol_tama

Rule 34 of the Internet: if something exists, there is a porn about it.


----------



## Hey Jude

jvgsjeff said:


> I saw some disturbing Animal Crossing pictures on Tumblr a couple months ago. It is a bit creepy that people feel the need to create stuff like that, but there's not much we can do about it.
> 
> I do think it's incredibly rude to tell someone "you shouldn't be on the internet" though.



I couldn't have worded it any better.


----------



## Croconaw

This is creepy.


----------



## Byngo

Ahh... Nothing can avoid sexualization now-a-days, can it? ~_~


----------



## Absentia

Lunatic said:


> Ahh... Nothing can avoid sexualization now-a-days, can it? ~_~



Its always been like that, the only difference is now the average person has the internet on which they can share their "weird"  and Taboo fetishes with the world and others who enjoy the same things, and people who don't like it are free to innocently stumble across it.


----------



## Byngo

Absentia said:


> Its always been like that, the only difference is now the average person has the internet on which they can share their "weird"  and Taboo fetishes with the world and others who enjoy the same things, and people who don't like it are free to innocently stumble across it.



Kind of my point. Ever since the Internet has been around, anything and everything is sexualized in some way. I doubt there was this much sexualization before the Internet. It seems like today's generations are obsessed with sex, which grosses me out most of the time.


----------



## idiotcurl

Lunatic said:


> Kind of my point. Ever since the Internet has been around, anything and everything is sexualized in some way. I doubt there was this much sexualization before the Internet. It seems like today's generations are obsessed with sex, which grosses me out most of the time.


The human race is obsessed with sex. If you go by Freud, everything we do is influenced by sex in some way. Things were sexualized before the internet, and probably still will come the day that the internet ceases to exist. As Absentia said, the internet just made it easier for such things to be spread around and seen.


----------



## Byngo

idiotcurl said:


> The human race is obsessed with sex.



You're saying I'm not human?

I suppose it's because people openly talk about it, where as way back when, people were more hush-hush with talking about sex.


----------



## Chromie

Lunatic said:


> Ahh... Nothing can avoid sexualization now-a-days, can it? ~_~



If it exists there is porn for it isn't that rule #34?


----------



## Absentia

Lunatic said:


> You're saying I'm not human?
> 
> I suppose it's because people openly talk about it, where as way back when, people were more hush-hush with talking about sex.



Not really. Its not that they were "hush hush", its that it was less likely for you to know about something if you weren't interested because you would actually have to go looking for it. They were still talking and sharing and doing whatever, but instead of making a website for say furries, it would be a snail mail operation. Much less exposure to the general public, but that doesn't mean it happened any less.


----------



## mayormisa

I actually like Hentai but I hate Rule 34. Oh well, as the Avenue Q song goes: "The Internet is for porn"


----------



## Illya Tsubomi

It creeps me out most of the time.... but once I looked at them out of curiosity, then got creeped out. @_@

If it's gijinka, it wasn't that creepy, I think. I'm more fine seeing it on anime girls than animals, anyway.

....Yeah, at the very least this wasn't a big part of the fandom.


----------



## ForestRabbit

Yeah. It would be helpful that they put a filter or something. >.<


----------



## cannedcommunism

I was searching for that pic, and I found this. I think it's pretty darn funny.


----------



## rosiekitty405

FoxWolf64 said:


> I was searching for that pic, and I found this. I think it's pretty darn funny.
> View attachment 15539



._. That's weird... And creepy! *shutters


----------



## Monobear

There's "provocative" art of pretty much everything out there, Rule 34. In most things, ESPECIALLY with something so innocent like Animal Crossing, it makes me figuratively throw up my insides. Just ignore it if you can, honestly.


----------



## Ida

Fennec said:


> I consider myself fairly open-minded, but to me, Animal Crossing has always been a great place to escape the pressures of modern life and just be a kid again. One of these pressures that I'm happy I can avoid here is the pressure to be good looking and attract others. I'm not saying that my desires to be with someone are not partially mine, but I do feel like there's a certain pressure to be with someone. I'm 19 and I know I'm young, but sometimes I kind of feel like an old maid.
> 
> Animal Crossing is great because I don't have to worry sexual pressures while I'm researching or playing it. There is not a single romantic aspect in that game and it's kind of nice.
> 
> However, when I stumble onto sexualized Animal Crossing art, it really bothers me. I know the whole rule 34 thing, but I just wasn't expecting it. I accidentally stumbled upon a picture on Shizue with her undies showing in tumblr and it just felt very wrong.
> 
> Are you guys okay with stuff like that? Why or why not?



Im more upset about THE GAME ITSELFE!!! The male/female caracters are so stereotype. Why isnt it any lazy girls? Why are the male caracters more interested in the oposit sex Than vice verca and why are only the girls mean and gossips and tell bull**** when the males only feel rude? I want 
the game to move away from theese stereotypes and make ? bigger variety of personalities even in the female group.

Am i the only one thinking about this?


----------



## Hyoshido

Yes, Uchi's need to Flirt with Male players like Smugs do to Females.
(I mean okay, Smugs can flirt a little with male players too...)


----------



## Ida

XD LOVE your sig pic! I think the snooty could be more flirty.... Ushis feels more like meaner bully versions of Cranky villagers.


----------



## Boccages

Fennec said:


> I consider myself fairly open-minded, but to me, Animal Crossing has always been a great place to escape the pressures of modern life and just be a kid again. One of these pressures that I'm happy I can avoid here is the pressure to be good looking and attract others. I'm not saying that my desires to be with someone are not partially mine, but I do feel like there's a certain pressure to be with someone. I'm 19 and I know I'm young, but sometimes I kind of feel like an old maid.
> 
> Animal Crossing is great because I don't have to worry sexual pressures while I'm researching or playing it. There is not a single romantic aspect in that game and it's kind of nice.
> 
> However, when I stumble onto sexualized Animal Crossing art, it really bothers me. I know the whole rule 34 thing, but I just wasn't expecting it. I accidentally stumbled upon a picture on Shizue with her undies showing in tumblr and it just felt very wrong.
> 
> Are you guys okay with stuff like that? Why or why not?



The reason why those Isabelle sexualized art make me uncomfortable is the fact that these are animal characters and it verges on deviant forms of sexuality (aka with animals) which is quite deranged.


----------



## Zeiro

I respect people preferences and everything but it kinda irks me when I see things like Animal Crossing porn. If I see a sexualized image of say Bayonetta, I'm not surprised and I don't mind. But when I come across a picture of Isabelle with huge boobs, it's just plain awkward. She's not even meant to be sexy.


----------



## Psydye

I admit to looking up plenty of NSFW pics, anthros at that, but AC is NOT one of the things I would look up of in that context...as others have stated it's just too innocent and stuff and I'd rather not see it become another MLP thing lol, but hey to each their own!


----------



## Miss Renee

Anything involving bestiality bothers me.


----------



## Officer Berri

In a universe like Animal Crossing, a human liking another animal is not bestiality though. Because the animals in that world (and furries in general, I guess) are simply humanoids with animal characteristics. They eat the same foods the humans do, they're just as intelligent, and they pretty much do everything the same.

Basically in a world with 'furries' in it, all the different sentient species are just like different races of humans are to humans in the normal world. There is literally no difference between them except 'racial' characteristics. At that point there's no longer humans and animals. There's are only animals. Even in the real world, humans are still only animals; another unique species native to the planet. Just with a superiority complex and their brains are capable of more advanced actions than the other inhabitants. Without the distinction making humans the top species, all the 'animals' become little more than equals.

And once all the creatures share the same mental capacity and physical anatomy, it pretty much nulls every ounce of 'weird' to be had with pairings in my book.

If that even makes sense to anyone.

Back on topic... that doesn't mean I won't find it weird to see an animal crossing character drawn provocatively if they're still in their chibi animal crossing style. That's kind of mind-screwy.


----------



## oath2order

^ That's a good point. In the Animal Crossing world, bestiality doesn't exist.


----------



## Caius

Oh god this thread is still going


----------



## radical6

if someone wants to yiff isabelle or marshal then sure idc


----------



## mariop476

I'll just say flat-out, this kind of stuff disturbs me.  They're tiny animals, not anyone's sexual playthings.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

If a person wants to draw sexualized pictures featuring the animals of Animal Crossing, it's not really any of my business and not my place to judge. 

It's a far cry from beastiality, which I would report to the cops ASAP if I ever witnessed it.


----------



## RubyCherry

I don't see Animal Crossing rule 34 stuff to be a huge problem, like someone else mentioned it's much more prevalent in other fandoms like MLP. It doesn't bother me that much, I've seen much crazier stuff on the internet!

I'm not saying that people should not be on the internet if creepy stuff makes them feel uncomfortable, but... it's the _internet_. Expect insanity.


----------



## Psydye

Officer Berri said:


> In a universe like Animal Crossing, a human liking another animal is not bestiality though. Because the animals in that world (and furries in general, I guess) are simply humanoids with animal characteristics. They eat the same foods the humans do, they're just as intelligent, and they pretty much do everything the same.


...this. I love anthros, and I do draw the occasional NSWF pics and look them up, but I of course would never look up a human being "violating" an actual dog...that's definitely bestiality unlike what was just said. Anthros vs. actual animals, quite a difference in my books!! But like I said before lol, I still wouldn't draw or look up NSFW pics of AC characters 'tis too innocent for such naughtiness XD!!


----------



## SockHead

looking sexy for a fox


----------



## radical6

this reminds me someone on tumblr drew naked isabelles and other villagers and isabelle and kinky stuff like bdsm and then they got anon hate bc someone said they didnt know how to draw the U Know Whats right and im just like bye


----------



## Officer Berri

Sockhead noooooo Freya's a wolf! D:


----------



## oath2order

SockHead said:


> looking sexy for a fox



What does the Freya say?


----------



## Psydye

Psydye said:


> But like I said before lol, I still wouldn't draw or look up NSFW pics of AC characters 'tis too innocent for such naughtiness XD!!





SockHead said:


> looking sexy for a fox



((o.o)). Must....k-k-keep...INTEGRITY!!

...

..Oh the hell w/ it! She's HAWT, F**KING SUE ME!!!! XD


----------



## th8827

I'm not a fan of it, but I'm aware that rule 34 pics can't be avoided on the Internet, and the more innocent the characters, the more likely it is that I will find it.

I just try and ignore it as best as I can.


----------



## Stalfos

SockHead said:


> looking sexy for a fox



This stuff is innocent.


----------

